# Raising Water Heater Tank



## doesntmatter (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello,

Thank you everyone for all the post you did, it has been the good information for me so far.

Now, I have a doubt that needs your help.

I am installing gas water heater.
But the new one is shorter than old one about 2"
So, the gas pipe is not line up with gas inlet on water heater, and the cold and hot water pipe is short, also fume vent is short.

So, if I can raise my water heater 2", gas pipe will line up, water pipe and fume vent will have the match length.

The question is how can raise water heater. 
I'm thinking about using 2" thickness lumber, 3-4 of them together to make it wide enough and put drain pan on top and then water heater.

I am just not sure if this is a good idea, unstable? easy to get fire?

Another option is installation kit I've found at home improvement store.
There are flex gas line, and flex water lines.
Did anyone ever use it? How was it?

Thank you very much for all input.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

I would just buy the material & bring verything down to match.. If it's easier for you to raise wood, bricks , etc, will be ok. the yellow gas flex connector is ok to use. I don't use/like the flex water connectors


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

doesntmatter said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the post you did, it has been the good information for me so far.
> 
> ...


I wonder if code allows you to build up a structure under a hot water heater. I have seen outdoor hot water heaters on platforms.

If ok, I'd build up a platform using pressure treated wood, which is recommended on basement floors.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

If you are going to do this I would suggest using enough bricks or flat concrete blocks to ensure a stable flat surface. IMO combustible materials would not be a good choice. Check with your building code department to see if flex pipes are acceptable in your area/platform


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

My water heater is sitting on cinder blocks. Not sure if it's up to code...but it does make it easier to drain the thing, more room for the hose.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> I wonder if code allows you to build up a structure under a hot water heater. I have seen outdoor hot water heaters on platforms.
> 
> If ok, I'd build up a platform using pressure treated wood, which is recommended on basement floors.


 

here, some jurisdictions require it. if the water heater is in a garage. wood is allowed


----------



## doesntmatter (Jan 26, 2010)

I should have more information. Sorry about that.

My house is on Crawl Space.
The water heater is in utility room (or closet) in the house.
There is a Furnace in the closet too.

The Flex line (both gas and water) will be the easier way to do.
But for some reason, people don't encourage to use it, they prefer the rigid pipe.
I don't know for sure why. safety? looks?

I am leaning toward raising it by wood, and will make it stable. (Thank you for reminding)


----------

